

Sun CEO: Go Oracle [Internal Memo] - bensummers
http://digitaldaily.allthingsd.com/20100121/sun-ceo-go-oracle-internal-memo/

======
po
"Sun is a brand, Oracle is your company."

Nice take-away quote.

I wonder how many employees read these sort of corporate broadcast emails all
the way through. That being said, it's interesting to hear Jonathan Schwartz
hand the torch off so thoroughly.

~~~
gvb
Jonathan wound up at Sun through an acquisition of Lighthouse Design
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lighthouse_Design>. The software from Lighthouse
Design turned into a dead end (Java won out over OpenStep). Based on that
experience, he has this quote:

"And the most effective mechanism I’ve seen for driving that commitment begins
with a simple, but emotionally difficult step.

"Upon change in control, every employee needs to emotionally resign from Sun.
Go home, light a candle, and let go of the expectations and assumptions that
defined Sun as a workplace. Honor and remember them, but let them go.

"For those that ultimately won’t become a part of Oracle, this will be the
first step in a new adventure."

Poignant and disturbing.

A very sad day for Sun. A very sad day for the tech world.

~~~
ex-sun
I absolutely agree that is a very sad event in the history of tech world as
Sun was instrumental in contributing to the high-tech industry. A highly
successful company was brought down to it's knees due to lack of leadership,
strategy and direction. The management team is accountable for it's sad
demise!

Finally, it's easy for Jonathan to say to his employees to go home and light a
candle because even if he is going to be out of work he is gaining $17+
million from this acquisition. One word - Irony!!!

I wish all the best to all the ex-sun employees!

------
dailo10
Did this make anyone else feel sad?

~~~
plinkplonk
Damn it is good to be CEO. Drive company into ground, sell it off to someone
else, Walk away with millions for your incompetence!

~~~
kls
I don't think that can be entirely placed on Jon's shoulders Sun was on its
way down before he took the helm. He just never pulled it up from the dive.

He did however, under his watch transition Sun into having an exceptionally
integrated software stack, which was something they (and everyone else) where
always missing. The latest generation of solaris / netbeans / glassfish / etc.
Is by far the best Java development platform I have worked with.

It rivals the integration of Microsoft products. Say what you will about
Microsoft's products the integration of their languages IDE's, servers and
databases is phenomenal. It is the main advantage of developing on their
platform and Sun's newest stack was the only alternative that I have seen that
was not a convoluted mess.

It is my sincerest hope that oracle does not screw that one up as after using
it, if I where forced to go back to something else, it would be miserable.

~~~
frodo
Jonathan?

